# entrega



## Qcumber

From a modern short story.

*Nawala ang dating pag-iimbestiga ni Lorna sa bawa’t sentimong mawala sa kanyang suweldo tuwing kinsena na nag-eentrega siyá.*
= Gone were Lorna’s past enquiries about each missing cent in his pay he delivered every fortnight. 

Why does the verb *entrega* agree with *siyá* "he"? Shouldn't it agree with the antecedent *suweldo* and have the form *inieentrega*?


----------



## sean de lier

Perhaps I need some context here. If _siyá_ is another person, _na nag-eentrega __siyá_ may actually be separate clause. It would be translated as "that he delivers". 

Also, _kinsena_ is every fifteen days, the usual number of days between paychecks. Perhaps we can word it this way: "Gone were Lorna's past inquiries about each missing cent in his pay every half-month that he delivers."

_Entrega_ might not mean delivering the salary, it could mean a job, like delivering stuff. That is why it might agree with _siyá._ Also, I heard of another usage of that word, but I don't exactly remember how it was used.

If _inieentrega_ is used, the receiver of the action (I don't know if this is the correct grammatical term...) would be _siyá. _It would read as "...in his pay every half-month that he is being delivered."

  Hope this helps, but I think we should get a second opinion.


----------



## Qcumber

*For you what is the antecedent of the relative clause at the end?*

The context is very simple. A couple was quarrelling because the husband's wages were insufficient, and his wife thought he might be spending some of the money on gambling, etc. 
Every fortnight he put his wages on the table, and she asked him many questions about how he had already spent some of the money. 
Eventually she changed her mind, and took a job. Then she ceased to pay attention to him, only relying on her own earnings. 
The husband was first relieved as he no longer had to account for his private expenses, but soon realized he was no longer the bread-winner of the family, and this depressed him.


----------

